# Two Bedroom Condo in Williamsburg VA



## broz (Oct 24, 2013)

Looking for a two bedroom condo in Williamsburg, Va, dates
Nov 12th checking out Nov. 15th, 2013.  Like Gov. Green, but will 
take what is available if the price is right.


----------



## aDam0 (Oct 24, 2013)

i just booked Wyndham Patriots' Place   1 b/r  for Dec.28th week.


----------



## awa (Oct 24, 2013)

*[Please read forum rules before posting]*

[Exceeds max rental rate for this forum - DeniseM]


----------



## broz (Oct 25, 2013)

Just booked, thanks for all the quotes


----------

